# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Πρόβλημα με s-video??

## mpoufovic

Καλησπέρα σας!
Εχω στην κατοχή μου μια crt στην οποία εχω συνδέσει τον υπολογιστή με s-video για καμιά ταινιούλα. Μαζί με την οθόνη Η/Υ κάνω "Επέκταση αυτών των οθονών"...Το προβλημα μου είναι όταν βλέπω στην crt ταινίες σαν να "σπάει" η οθόνη δηλαδή πηγαίνει αργά ορισμένες φορές...Μήπως πρέπει να κανω κάποια ρύθμιση στην κάρτα γραφικών η φταίει η σύνδεδη με s-video ή κατι αλλο???

----------


## AAEIV

Όταν κάνεις την σύνδεση, η ταινία παίζει και το πι-σι και στην τηλεόραση;

----------


## mpoufovic

Οχι εχω κάνει επέκταση των οθονών... ειναι ανοιχτο το pc απλώς η ταινία παίζει στν crt

----------


## AAEIV

Χμ...Δηλαδή η οθόνη του υπολογιστή σου είναι κλειστή...
Η ταινία που κολλάει στην TV, όταν την βάλεις στον υπολογιστή φαίνεται κανονικά;

----------


## mpoufovic

Η οθόνη του υπολογιστή είναι ανοιχτή αλλα υπάρχει μια επιλογή που μπορει να επεκτεινει την οθόνη σε οσες οθόνες μπορεισ να συνδέσεις στην κάρτα γραφικών,έτσι εχω και pc ανοιχτο και την τηλεόραση να παίζει την ταινία ταυτόχρονα...

Ναι στην οθόνη του pc φαίνεται μια χαρά...χωρίς κολλήματα...

----------


## AAEIV

Στο λέω γιατί, πολλές φορές όταν η ταινία παίζει και στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή και σε μια εξωτερική οθόνη, ο επεξεργαστής δεν μπορεί να την σηκώσει...
Κατά την διάρκεια της ταινίας, όταν αυτή παίζει στην εξωτερική σου οθόνη, η οθόνη του υπολογιστή τι δείχνει;

----------


## mpoufovic

μάλλον το βρήκα(απο αλλο thread) απλώς δεν μπορει η καρτα γραφικών να τρέξει την εικόνα οταν παίζει σε οθόνη επέκτασης πρέπει να ειναι κυρια η οθόνη για να παίξει κανονικά...η επεκτάσιμη οθόνη θα σου δειχνει κανονικα αλλα στις ταινιες και μαλλον στα παιχνιδια καταλαβαινεις την διαφορα...

----------

